

Simple & quick file sharing on Android - Minus v3.08 released - mindotus
https://market.android.com/details?id=com.minus.android

======
mindotus
Full changelog here: <http://blog.min.us/2011/07/17/minus-for-android-v3-08/>
Would love to hear everyone's feedback/suggestions and if any bug reports.

Thanks!

John@min.us

